# Colonic Inertia/Pelvic Floor Dydfuction



## hopenpeace420 (Jun 15, 2007)

I'm a 45 year old female and I have been diagnosed with Colonic Inertia (sluggish colon) and pelvic floor dysfuction as well as a small rectocele. I am taking 3 capfuls of Marilax per day which helps me have a bowel movement but I can't tell if it's gas that is going to come out or just liquid stool so I have to run to the bathroom whenever I have a sensation in my rectum. I'm extremely bloated but I do not get cramps or pain, I'm so tired all the time and sometimes when I have not gone for a few days and when I finally do it is green. I lose bowel control at times in my sleep. I also have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia and have had it for about 8 or 9 years now and that is about how long I have been having trouble with my bowels. I have had every study you could imagine including a sitz marker study proving the colonic inertia. When I have a bowel movement it blows out so fast with large amounts of gas and it sprays all over the toilet causing me to clean it every time I go. I think that my last resort might be a total removal of my colon and may have to live with a bag for the rest of my life. Is there anyone out there that has had this problem and if so what routes have you taken to help. Thanks for listening... I'M VERY DESPERATE AND I DO NOT WANT TO LIVE LIKE THIS ANYMORE. HELP ME PLEASE!


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Where are you located?Look my post in the products/website section about cecopexia.It may offer you an alternative.www.cecopexia.com


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Where the Sitz marker have accumulate?There are a good indication of where things can plugged.Do you have the x-rays?


----------



## hopenpeace420 (Jun 15, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> I have had many xrays and there is no bowel obstruction at all. The sitz marker study was done over a 7 day period, I swallowed the sitz marker capsule on a Sunday and had 3 xrays, one on the Wendesday following, the Friday and another on Sunday, all the Sitz markers were still in me and most of them were on the right side of my colon with just a couple in the left side. I'm located in New Hampshire.Where are you located?Look my post in the products/website section about cecopexia.It may offer you an alternative.www.cecopexia.com


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

The rigth side is the side of the cecum rigth?I think it's worthed to ask your surgeon to do a cecopexia.Check this post:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=87965


----------



## hopenpeace420 (Jun 15, 2007)

SpAsMaN* said:


> The rigth side is the side of the cecum rigth? I don't know what a cecum is but it's the right side of my colon.I think it's worthed to ask your surgeon to do a cecopexia.Check this post:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=87965


----------

